# Severum big stomach



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Noticed that this severums stomach has gotten pretty big. its hard to see from the pictures but it is abnormally big. Only thing I noticed for the past several days is that its anal region looked swollen and something was protruding.
Seems to be swimming uncomfortably, breathing heavy and fins are looking clamped. What is this and how do I treat this? btw, this it a male or female?




























this was about a month ago, looking healthy


----------



## alexdubé (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like a bloat to me...
easy remedy is an epsom salt bath. Work great for me. put 1-2 gallons of water in a small tank or something, add 1/4 cup per gallon of epsom salt. put the fish in for 20-30 min MAX. But do this if you are sure 100% it is a bloat.


----------



## alexdubé (Jul 28, 2015)

of you can try general cure from API


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Doing a 50% water change and going to start general cure treatment. I'm not sure if its bloat, didn't have any stringy white feces and it ate very well. also, every couple weeks I feed pellets and flakes soaked in general cure... but Im not sure either that this prevents bloat. Today was the first day I noticed for sure that it wasn't eating, it swam up to the usual feeding area but didn't go for any food. If its bloat, im afraid it is already too late as bloated belly is near the final stage.. but lets hope its something else and treatable.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually not eating is one of the first signs. Physical bloating occurs shortly before death, if at all. I would think you're looking at something else here, like a blockage or even overfeeding. Not eating could be a result of medicating. Try fasting the fish for a few days to a week and see if it eats afterwards. You can treat with epsom while fasting the fish, 2tbsp per 10g premixed and added over 5-6 hours. I'd recommend a water change beforehand. Keep the epsom concentration steady for future water changes.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Gave it a 20 minute Epsom bath on Saturday night and stomach has gotten smaller, also fins not as clamped. It actually took some food in last night. Still breathing heavier than normal and stomach larger than normal. I think GTZ might be right, overfeeding or blockage.

Will do another water change later and add in some Epsom. 


> Keep the epsom concentration steady for future water changes.


 Are you saying I should always add in Epsom for water changes? If it keeps the tank healthier I will do that.

Am I overfeeding? I feed twice a day, approximately 15 medium pellets, 20 1mm pellets and a tbsp of flakes, all pre soaked. Only lasts seconds as food always gets gobbled up as soon as I put it in but I do get a lot of half digested food floating everywhere and my smaller fish going after them. 20 fish total, all 3-6 inches and 12 inch pleco.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Stomach looks bigger today than it has been. No food Monday and Tuesday. 20 minute Epsom bath Saturday and Tuesday. Epsom salt in the main tank also as GTZ recommended. Except for heavy breathing, doesn't seem to be struggling but worried that stomach is getting bigger. Going to try to feed peas today. What more or different can I do?


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Gave Epsom bath again yesterday then tried to feed peas but no interest. heavy breathing, stomach looks bigger and now eyes are swollen. so condition has gotten worse, is there anything else I can do? do I keep taking it out for Epsom bath?

Nothing much happens during Epsom bath but yesterday it let out couple of bubbles from the mouth.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Antibiotics together with metronidazole.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

just did another water change and treating the whole tank with Epsom and general cure because I don't want to stress it even more by netting him in and out for baths. Antibiotics.. would Melafix be good? Mela and Pima are the only things I have at the moment.

Food that it ate on Saturday was soaked in metro (general cure) so I guess that's one good sign.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Melafix and Pimafix aren't going to do much I don't think. They're kind of like what you'd put on a cut finger. If you can't get metro, then General Cure or anything else with metro in it would be best. Ingesting it is the best method.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

stomach and eyes started looking better after General Cure and Melafix treatment. Two days ago, I got some Kanaplex and treated the whole tank with Kanaplex and General Cure and now eyes are almost back to normal and stomach is only slightly larger than normal. This morning, it was begging for food so I gave some soaked in General Cure and Kanaplex. Did I feed it too soon? Only thing worrying me still is that I haven't seen any poop yet. Thanks for all the help


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

If its eating its time to stop worrying.

You can soak some food in epsom salt for a few days to help move things allong.

If the treatments are finished the fish needs to recover. Give it light feedings.

Enjoy your second chance !


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

everything back to normal. going to reduce feeding and also peas once a week. thanks for the help!


----------

